# Can't View Youtube videos on full screen



## hunterw (Apr 22, 2008)

When I watch videos on Youtube.com and other similar sites and I click on the full screen button in the lower right hand corner of the video, I just get a black screen. I can hear the audio but can't see anything... I am guessing I need to install a plug-in of some kind... but I don't know what I need to do exactly. It's been this way since I got my new laptop a month ago or so. Any help would be fantastic!


----------



## hunterw (Apr 22, 2008)

Really? No one has had this problem??? Please tell me any ideas you know of...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=72689&topic=12204

have a look there please


----------

